# Hawks sign Joe Smith



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good addition. He's not great, but definitely dependable. They needed another quality big man on their bench, and it certainly helps that he's a veteran. This could be a very good Hawks team, depending on how much Williams, Smith and Horford have improved.

Teague, Crawford, Evans, Smith and Zaza give them a very solid bench.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nothing's been signed yet. Josh, Al and Marvin all missed games last season. This would give the staff more options if that happens again.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4400517

Nice little role player off the bench.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Solid signing. Good vets can help our team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good signing, our bench is coming alond nicely.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tim Povak says it puts the team close to the top 3 in the East.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PG - Mike Bibby, Jeff Teague
SG - Joe Johnson, Jamal Crawford
SF - Marvin Williams, Maurice Evans
PF - Josh Smith, Joe Smith
C - Al Horford, Zaza Pachulia

Tell me that's not a solid 10-man rotation.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

This was EXACTLY what we needed. Now we have some leeway if Josh is getting out of control, we can have a solid veteran big come off the bench. I believe his presence will be invaluable come playoff time.

I've been trying to say this for awhile now, and this simply reaffirms my belief that we _can be_ a serious title contender *this year*.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hawks need size down there, other than Zaza, Josh Smith guarding KG is not gonna cut it


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Good signing, I like Joe Smith, plays solid defense, decent rebounder and he consistantly knocks down the 15 footer, great role player for any team looking to go deep into the playoffs


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> hawks need size down there, other than Zaza, Josh Smith guarding KG is not gonna cut it


Did you mean Joe Smith? Josh Smith is fully capable of guarding KG if he locks down. The problem with Josh Smith isn't a lack of talent, it's a lack of focus. 

Joe Smith is a huge upgrade over what we had (nothing), and he'll be a great veteran presence come playoff time.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

How many minutes are you guys expecting Joe to get? I think it would be nice to see him out there 15ish minutes, but I'm thinking it will be more like 10-12ish.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i imagine 10 or less, his leadership is a bigger benefit than his actual game though


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it should change on a game to game basis, and depend a lot on how Josh Smith decides to play. 10-12 is probably right around where he should be at. 

I'm hoping his veteran leadership will be enough for us not to underachieve in this years playoffs.


----------

